# burtont ox boots?... anyone tried them?...



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I haven't tried them yet, but I like the look too. They are right in the middle for the burton flex rating at a 5, so they would be good for all mountain.


----------



## Johnny Utah (Jan 27, 2012)

Purchased these boots this year and have used them five times so far. Using them with an Arbor 158 all mountin board and cartel bindings. The boots are VERY comfortable and WARM. I wear a 10.5 shoe and found the size 11 Burton Ox boot to fit with no heel lift. At first I thought they may have been a little stiff for a rating of 5, but as I break them in I'm thinking the 5 rating is accurate. They are perfect for my style of riding, which is basically carving down groomed trails in the mid-west where I live. I haven't felt that I wished I had gotten a stiffer boot. Overall these boots have exceeded my expectations and I would recommend them to anyone. After about two hours of riding I find I have to re-tie the laces to tighten them up a bit but other than that no complaints...


----------

